# Credit Union Loan Calculator - Excel



## Sean (30 Apr 2014)

Hi All

Has an Irish Credit Union Loan Calculator Sheet, in excel?

As a family we have 2 credit union loans, and a car loan, plus some shares / deposits etc. 

I'm looking for an excel calculator that I can put in the various loan interest rates etc, (secured at 5% as supposed to unsecured at 11%) to see the impact of adding our deposits to the credit union and paying off the loans earlier, and with less interest. 

Any Advice?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Apr 2014)

I don't know if a Credit Union has one, but try this

http://www.loanclc.com/

You can put in multiple loans

Brendan


----------



## Sean (30 Apr 2014)

Thanks Brendan 

The only issue with this, is that it doesn't calculate the interest on the reducing balance, like a credit union.


----------



## ailsa (17 Apr 2015)

Conexus Credit Union Loan Calculator


----------

